# Bottom task bar and start menu are disappeared in window 7



## abcdefgh521 (Apr 30, 2012)

I was playing games and all of a sudden when I wanted to check email, I noticed that the bottom task bar and the start menu were not there. So, I forced to close the laptop. And when I restarted it, the task bar and start menu are still not there. 
I used the mouse in the bottom and side and tried to drag incase it was there, but in vain. 
Help here please. 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Restart and press *F8* continuously. At the Advanced Boot menu (Safe Mode etc) Choose *Repair Your Computer*. If that fails it will take you to the *RE* (Recovery Envirnonment) first choose* System Restore *to a time before this happened if that fails choose* Command Prompt *and type* chkdsk /C: /R* and press enter. 
You can also try this method, do everything_ except_ the Registry Cleaner.: Windows 7 Taskbar Missing, Ways To Rectify This Issue


----------



## abcdefgh521 (Apr 30, 2012)

I thank you first for replying. Now I have a question, that is; to follow the first method "restart and press F8 key.....". do I have to back up all my documents and programs before doing it? Or it would not matter means it would not delete anything even if I do not back up?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This does not change any of your personal files, it just replaces any missing Windows files. You should always have a recent backup


----------



## abcdefgh521 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello Spunk.Funk

Just to let you know that I got back the bottom task bar and start menu by changing the screen resolutions today. All of sudden I remembered that my laptop has dual monitor. So when I opened the screen resolutions and selected to show 2nd monitor only and clicked apply, I saw the bottom taskbar and start menu. Then I open the screen resolution again from the right mouse and selected revert to choose the 1st monitor, clicked apply and VOILA. I saw the bottom task bar and start menu. So the problem has solved and something I learned today. 

So now I do not have to repair the system at least for now. 

I would like to have your expert opinion and explanation regarding this matter; why all of a sudden the bottom taskbar was disappeard from first monitor and when I changed to 2nd monitor, the taskbar was there. After I reverted to the first monitor, the taskbar and start menu appeared.


----------

